# Bucket truck rental prices?



## TonyG

Hey guys,
What are the rates for bucket truck rentals in your area? For 40, 50, 60 and 70 foot heights.

Thanks,
Tony


----------



## tawilson

Not sure about bucket trucks but I just priced a 60' rough terrain snorkel lift at $300/day or 900/week. Delivery and p/u extra, probably 200-300.


----------



## Lumberjack

A 120' rough terrain manlift goes for 1400 a day, plus 50 bucks delievery inside the city. A 40' is around 400 a day, 60' 600 a day. I think thats what it is, I know that the 120' is 1400 a day, 4200 a week.


----------



## treeman82

Around here you can get a 60' bucket truck w/ operator for somewhere around $650 per day.


----------



## Al Smith

*Inflation?*

20,or so years ago,when I was a general foreman for an electrical contractor,we got $68.50 per hour,for a 56ft High-ranger,with an operator,4 hour min. charge.


----------



## TonyG

Thanks for the replies so far guys...

Tony


----------



## Amber

Here is a blog about how much it costs to rent a bucket truck. If you want 42' to 60' it's $375/ day $1,000/ wk or $2,750/ mo. The higher up you go the more expensive it gets. Also this price is at Southwest Equipment, they rent nationwide but you have to pick it up yourself or pay for delivery. Good place to rent from though, they rent reconditioned bucket trucks.

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## ronnyb

$300 a day for a 60 foot Hi Ranger plus tax


----------



## flushcut

$330 for a fifty foot towable.


----------



## Koa Man

One person here rents a recently certified Altec 75 ft. elevator forestry unit for $350 a day.

I rent my 23GT spider with operator for $850 a day.
A hotel is renting it Monday to hang Christmas lights.
They tried to get a cheaper lift, needed at least 60 ft. height, but all the others was 8 ft. wide, 9 ft. high and 27 ft. long and about 25,000 lbs. Entry to their courtyard was 5 ft. wide and had to go under tree branches 7.5 ft. high.


----------



## a_lopa

45 meter tower truck mount $2,500 8 hours


----------

